# chassis question



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Always wondered if there would be any interest in a clear chassis casting? Why I ask is because years ago when I worked for Tyco in Mt.Laurel NJ I had some clear injection molded 440x2 wide and narrow chassis bodies molded for me in Tyco HK. Just a dozen of each to do some test and for engineering study . I had a couple of each left later and while at a show in Richfield I saw some interest . Now granted they would not be perfectly crystal clear and you would not be able to run them for hours because of the heat ,but they would display well and also we could make them in translucent clear colors too. I'm thinking $10 price tag . What do you think ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad to see you back! How´s the impact durability on clear verses regular castings?
Other than that, I like not having to deal with a separate windshield.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Glad to see you back! How´s the impact durability on clear verses regular castings?
> Other than that, I like not having to deal with a separate windshield.



There is really no difference in the spec's of clear vs. regular resin in fact the clear is stronger in some cases because clear is pure polyurethane and when you add pigments to regular resin you do lose some strength.

But what do you feel about the chassis idea?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> There is really no difference in the spec's of clear vs. regular resin in fact the clear is stronger in some cases because clear is pure polyurethane and when you add pigments to regular resin you do lose some strength.
> 
> But what do you feel about the chassis idea?


*Hey Bruce ,
i recall you and i talking about some of this a few years back although if i recall it was casting just the top plates ? Tjet and or AFX as they would be relatively simple detail wise. I think however we only discussed other castable materials and not the clears. I actually like the clear look so i would say yes to a chassis but also hey why not do the easier tjet and AFX top plates in addition ? Would look very cool for sure and i know i would love to get a batch ! 

Bear / Dennis :wave:*


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a crystal clear Jeep prototype, as well as a neon blasters camaro and Peterbilt semi. So Id have some interest in clear chassis frames, theyd look sick with those bodies. BUT, Id be a lot more interested in a clear HP-7. I dont do much with wide 440 X2s. But I think if you had clear bodies with the clear chassis frames you could hawk some 'ghost' cars pretty easily. Id think it was cool, and grab a few.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the idea of clear Tyco chassis. I am sure there will be interest in other colors as well. I like them!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I have a crystal clear Jeep prototype, as well as a neon blasters camaro and Peterbilt semi. So Id have some interest in clear chassis frames, theyd look sick with those bodies. BUT, Id be a lot more interested in a clear HP-7. I dont do much with wide 440 X2s. But I think if you had clear bodies with the clear chassis frames you could hawk some 'ghost' cars pretty easily. Id think it was cool, and grab a few.


Humm..... ya why not ! Clear bodies and clear chassis for the 440's as well. Could do some clear bodies and clear plates for the old AFX mags and nons and tjets too. Heck any chassis or chassis parts that have no major electrices to move around !

Bear :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just thought of something, Bruce. How about casting up some of the body mount/front wheel pieces from the wheelie cars? You mentioned a while back that you had the capability of casting white metal, so you could do the weights too. If you could rig up a swb and a lwb version then there could be wheelstanders galore! I know for a fact that with just a little modding it would work on the VW peace bus, super gremlin, and the trick truck. See where Im going with this?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I just thought of something, Bruce. How about casting up some of the body mount/front wheel pieces from the wheelie cars? You mentioned a while back that you had the capability of casting white metal, so you could do the weights too. If you could rig up a swb and a lwb version then there could be wheelstanders galore! I know for a fact that with just a little modding it would work on the VW peace bus, super gremlin, and the trick truck. See where Im going with this?


Worth a try do you have the parts to mold?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*where the clear idea came from*

Tell you guys where the clear idea came from . About 20 years ago I use to make Lionel train repro parts for a friend. I was making small plastic and metal parts to the large engine shells . Well one day a friend in Florida asked me to cast a clear F-3 engine shell for him to see how it would look . Not sure if this would mess up my mold I said if I do it and it does this will cost more then a shell he'd have to replace the mold . He said it would be worth it so do it . Well,I was on ebay the other day and what do you think I saw ? Well, there was a Lionel F-3 Clear Diesel shell on a chassis selling for $ 4,000.00 with 1 bid . Funny how much a $15 shell appreciates . Looked neat with the chassis showing through and it reminded me of the chassis I had molded . I will when I get time mold some of these chassis and we'll see who's interested.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Tell you guys where the clear idea came from . About 20 years ago I use to make Lionel train repro parts for a friend. I was making small plastic and metal parts to the large engine shells . Well one day a friend in Florida asked me to cast a clear F-3 engine shell for him to see how it would look . Not sure if this would mess up my mold I said if I do it and it does this will cost more then a shell he'd have to replace the mold . He said it would be worth it so do it . Well,I was on ebay the other day and what do you think I saw ? Well, there was a Lionel F-3 Clear Diesel shell on a chassis selling for $ 4,000.00 with 1 bid . Funny how much a $15 shell appreciates . Looked neat with the chassis showing through and it reminded me of the chassis I had molded . I will when I get time mold some of these chassis and we'll see who's interested.


Bruce very cool look ! How wild would that look with a string of some internal LEDS lighting it up while rolling along in the dark kinda like running lights ? Wonder too if a clear shell like this could be done but.... find a way to create panels ( incerts ) that would allow for solid or translucent sections like roofs or side panels etc. Could make for some real wild and cool new looks . Just thinking aloud and believe me i know i have a strange way of thinking LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Clear chassis with a clear body, one word COOL. I would get a few.

BTW, did you ever get into the chance to see if a repo of a 'C' Cab like the Paddy Wagon could be done?

Dave :wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Omega said:


> Clear chassis with a clear body, one word COOL. I would get a few.
> 
> BTW, did you ever get into the chance to see if a repo of a 'C' Cab like the Paddy Wagon could be done?
> 
> Dave :wave:


Dave, explain what this is ?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Dave, explain what this is ?


Hot Wheels came out with I beleave to be a Tom Danels(?) car call the Paddy Wagon I beleave it came out around the time the Red Baron Hot Wheels came out. If you would like I have one of each I could send you.

Dave


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bruce, Do not hesitate to do a t-jet chassis in clear. Getting the electrics fixed on one is not a big problem for a modeler. Same for the AFX and others. I also heard someone ask for the parts to make the wheelie cars. That is a good idea. Wouldn't have to cast the weights as we used to use pennies. We constantly lost the weights and pennies worked good and were cheaper than buying new weights. I also would like to see you pop some of the AFX dragster front end chassis extensions. Glad to see you are back!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

partspig said:


> Bruce, Do not hesitate to do a t-jet chassis in clear. Getting the electrics fixed on one is not a big problem for a modeler. Same for the AFX and others. I also heard someone ask for the parts to make the wheelie cars. That is a good idea. Wouldn't have to cast the weights as we used to use pennies. We constantly lost the weights and pennies worked good and were cheaper than buying new weights. I also would like to see you pop some of the AFX dragster front end chassis extensions. Glad to see you are back!


I think we have the wheelie front ends taken care of for a master so we're good there . I like the idea for the front end of the dragster . Question who has a front end to use for mold and what color would that be best molded in . FYI - for the use of the front end You get your piece back unharmed and 3 castings for using it . Let me know and I'll send my mailing info . 2010 is going to be a big year for new stuff and I'm looking for all the neat stuff you guys love to build on !!! Happy New Year !! 2010 is going to be a good year :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

bruce, do you need my wheelie car master or do you have that covered? Oh and seeing as how you alr eady have a mold for the Little Red Wagon wheelstander truck, Id say that if you adapted the tyco wheelie piece to fit it then a full working kit for that body would be a total win!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great idea, clear chassis & clear bodies. So....., can we order bodies in clear even if you don't do the chassis?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

eastside johnny said:


> Great idea, clear chassis & clear bodies. So....., can we order bodies in clear even if you don't do the chassis?


I am talking clear chassis ,but clear bodies may not be . For those that have worked with casting clear know that molding clear can be a nightmare sometimes . Depending on the type of rubber the body is made from you will not be able to use it for clear resin . The result would be either a bad sticky casting or a ruined mold. This would only be sometimes in special cases with bodies . After doing this for 30 plus years I still do not know it all and what I do know I have learned to stay away from it .


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I am talking clear chassis ,but clear bodies may not be . For those that have worked with casting clear know that molding clear can be a nightmare sometimes . Depending on the type of rubber the body is made from you will not be able to use it for clear resin . The result would be either a bad sticky casting or a ruined mold. This would only be sometimes in special cases with bodies . After doing this for 30 plus years I still do not know it all and what I do know I have learned to stay away from it .


Nothing like experience.....
That's why when you want something done right, you have pros do it.
You're the man.
Thanks for an informative answer.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bruce, have you ever used the clears from Smooth-On? I know what you mean about some of them being a completely different formulation and being pretty toxic to boot. But smooth on has one (id have to look at their catalog) that is a clear material designed to take color and keep the tint pure and it behaves just like their standard white resin. I know when Hellonwheels was casting, he told me he used a lot of smooth-on products and I believe thats what he used for the glass parts. I have some of his stuff and the window pieces are very clear and durable.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Bruce, have you ever used the clears from Smooth-On? I know what you mean about some of them being a completely different formulation and being pretty toxic to boot. But smooth on has one (id have to look at their catalog) that is a clear material designed to take color and keep the tint pure and it behaves just like their standard white resin. I know when Hellonwheels was casting, he told me he used a lot of smooth-on products and I believe thats what he used for the glass parts. I have some of his stuff and the window pieces are very clear and durable.


I have never tried the stuff from smooth on myself when it comes to clears . I have tried Eager Polymers and a few others but have found them to be tough on ya . For me several problems not the least of which was severe allergies to something in several of the clears hence i went to using lexan windows. The last clear bodies i did guys seen here on HT looked fine but as Bruce mentioned they were softer than normal. If Smooth on has a new product that works well i may take another shot to see what happens but gotta get my vent hood installed before i dive into clears again. I do hope Bruce gives them another go as he did do some nice Chargers a few years back . I still have 2 that are REAL nice bodies he should be proud to do again. I know i would like more ..... hint hint ! LOL BTW the sparkle car in attachment actually was based on clear resin but mix had metalflake powder then i used dylon to dye the resin and the detailer wash to finish the look . The clear and translucent pink bodies need a shot of clear coating to gain both shine and more of a see through look .

Bear :wave:


----------

